# Do you take your motorhome out for a run?



## Moped (Feb 24, 2021)

Thinking of giving the motorhome a run down the M5 to Gloucester and then return back up round trip 120 miles maybe stopping at Gloucester services at the halfway point for a break. It has not been out since before Xmas

Has anybody given their motorhome a run outside what might be considered a “local area” and did they encounter any “resistance” if they did?

I would consider it an essential trip to reduce vehicle mechanical deterioration resulting from extended storage but the “resistance” may not see it that way if pulled over.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

Well, the rules about staying at home are still in place for now, so the jury is out on that one.

You could just drive it 'round and round' your local area instead?   

For example, I actually need my camper for work purposes (when I get back to doing some actual work!).
So a trip to Costco at 24 mile round trip for fuel is OK in my book, but I have a 'legitimate' reason for doing that.

It's a tricky one. I'm sure when (hopefully!) we have managed to get on top of the virus we will look back and think some of the rules we had to stick to were a bit nutty, but hindsight etc....


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 24, 2021)

No, following the rules and have sorned mine.
i just move it around my drive every week so tyres are not standing on the same spot.
Thinking about it motorhomes stand in one spot when at dealers waiting to be be sold, doesn’t seem to do them any harm. I have yet to come across a motorhome with square / hexagon shaped tyres lol !


----------



## Moped (Feb 24, 2021)

I have considered going around the Birmingham “M25” but it is very busy!


----------



## myvanwy (Feb 24, 2021)

And you would never get out of second.


----------



## jann (Feb 24, 2021)

I think keep local means keep local.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 24, 2021)

Don't think I've been more than about 80 miles out of London. 
All main roads have plenty of traffic, I think there is virtually zero chance of being pulled up.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 24, 2021)

Mines not shifted since start of first lockdown (BARRING For the mot so it could be taxed as, its parked on the road) 
I've tried to comply with the covid restrictions rather than trying to come up with ways to get around them 
and will no doubt have some maintainance to do when hopefully it's all over. 
But rather that than risk catching or spreading covid.


----------



## barryd (Feb 24, 2021)

I would say you have more chance of getting pulled in a motorhome for breaking the rules than a car.  A bored Rozzer may well want to know what essential business you are out on in a motorhome.  £200 fine or £400 if there are two of you.  If they have all stood this long another month or two until you can legally take it out (hopefully) isnt going to make that much difference. Mines been nowhere since the end of August last year.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 24, 2021)

I DO agree with Barry’s & others, 
But if you Have To Maybe Just go to a local Spot so you & Yours can get some Exercise, Then go Shopping via a circular route on the way back!.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 24, 2021)

We have been using the camper for legitimate journeys, it's old and you could argue my wifes modern car is less likely to break down but that's what we've done. You would be breaking the rules, I think you know that, your reasoning would not be adequate for a copper. Basically it's your call, I wouldn't stop at the services as that does actually pose a covid risk.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 24, 2021)

Obanboy666 said:


> I have yet to come across a motorhome with square / hexagon shaped tyres lol !


Are you sure?




__





						Single female
					

This is my advice   That is excellent.  thank you




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## maingate (Feb 24, 2021)

I generously take the Mrs to Asda and I do essential jobs in the van (crosswords etc.) while she shops. It's a round trip of 10 miles once a week


----------



## r4dent (Feb 24, 2021)

Moped said:


> I would consider it an essential trip to reduce vehicle mechanical deterioration resulting from extended storage but the “resistance” may not see it that way if pulled over.



You may consider it essential but I doubt the Police would agree. 

IMHO what you are proposing is illegal and puts others at risk.

The question is not "Should I risk a fine?" .
The question is "Should I risk causing someone's death?"

Just be patient and wait a few weeks.


----------



## Scotia (Feb 24, 2021)

I took mine fir a drink on Sunday then taking it down to Newcastle next week for work.


----------



## witzend (Feb 24, 2021)

There was mention on here that if you had access to 2 vehicles the MH would be classed as secondary so its use would be non essencial. Mine hasn,t moved for 12 mths now and won,t until We are happy to cross the channel again thinking that,ll be next year now. We,re happy to stay at home and not catch or spread Covid


----------



## number14 (Feb 24, 2021)

Here in Wales it's essential journeys only. Our dogs were desperate for a haircut so I looked it up on the wales.gov website. Yes, dog grooming is permissible so I printed off the relevant page just in case we were stopped by the militia. Our regular and trusted groomer is a 60 mile round trip. We dropped the dogs off in a Covid safe way, waited in the van for 3 hours and returned safely.
The roads were quite busy and we did see a few other PVCs and a couple of coachbuilts. 

Other than that I did use the van to pick up some long lengths from Wickes; a 12 mile round trip. Again busy roads.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2021)

Obanboy666 said:


> No, following the rules and have sorned mine.
> i just move it around my drive every week so tyres are not standing on the same spot.
> Thinking about it motorhomes stand in one spot when at dealers waiting to be be sold, doesn’t seem to do them any harm. I have yet to come across a motorhome with square / hexagon shaped tyres lol !


But the calipers seize along with back wheel cylinders, then theres the clutch plate which may stick to the flywheel, should i go on, and yes many motorhomes have problems sitting for long times in showrooms even though its dry.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

witzend said:


> *There was mention on here that if you had access to 2 vehicles the MH would be classed as secondary so its use would be non essencial*. Mine hasn,t moved for 12 mths now and won,t until We are happy to cross the channel again thinking that,ll be next year now. We,re happy to stay at home and not catch or spread Covid



Not in my case.

It's been an essential vehicle for earning money, and without it I would be even more stymied right now.
Especially as the govt. isn't giving me any funds as an incentive to 'stay at home'    

But the same goes for anyone else who is still working.
Scotia's reason for using his camper falls into the same category as mine - needed to do your job.
In both our cases, without use of a camper it would be very difficult, or even impossible, to attempt to earn a living.

And there are also more full timers around than you think.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2021)

witzend said:


> There was mention on here that if you had access to 2 vehicles the MH would be classed as secondary so its use would be non essencial. Mine hasn,t moved for 12 mths now and won,t until We are happy to cross the channel again thinking that,ll be next year now. We,re happy to stay at home and not catch or spread Covid



  
My m/home is not secondary, its my first as its got a loo which my wife says i live in.


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 24, 2021)

For the first time in its 19yrs I have sorned mine, the MOT was due a few weeks ago and the tax runs out in a few days, I would not consider going out to give it a run as essential


----------



## Boots (Feb 24, 2021)

Yes.

Every other week or so.

We use it to get the weeks shopping for us and my Mother, who, at 85yrs of age has been going nowhere.


Cheers.


Boots


----------



## mark61 (Feb 24, 2021)

Reading these posts I'd get your van out now while the roads are safe.

Roads are soon going to be full of dodgy MH's that haven't been driven in a year.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 24, 2021)

barryd said:


> I would say you have more chance of getting pulled in a motorhome for breaking the rules than a car.  A bored Rozzer may well want to know what essential business you are out on in a motorhome.  £200 fine or £400 if there are two of you.  If they have all stood this long another month or two until you can legally take it out (hopefully) isnt going to make that much difference. Mines been nowhere since the end of August last year.






Obanboy666 said:


> No, following the rules and have sorned mine.
> i just move it around my drive every week so tyres are not standing on the same spot.
> Thinking about it motorhomes stand in one spot when at dealers waiting to be be sold, doesn’t seem to do them any harm. I have yet to come across a motorhome with square / hexagon shaped tyres lol !




And ours has been nowhere since October 2019 so no need to worry.Mine is on a Private driveway and I do move it Like Obanboy666  to and fro on the drive now and again.Mine is insured But no Mot now or tax. That reminds me to get my finger out and sort an Mot lol.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 24, 2021)

Well mines going out for a trip on Tuesday for it’s MOT and a full service and I’ve asked for a extra bit of a health check as it’s been stood a while plus a new starter battery as that’s over 4 years old now then it will be parked up on the starting line ready for the off.all basic store cupboard stock and condiments have been refreshed I have a box of tinned goods ready to go in I’m getting so exited now. 
though while waiting I have done a few trips to Waitrose in Otley but going the very very long way there and back with a coffee break on the moors once in the van and twice in the car but worth it for my sanity and the only people I mixed with was the mask wearing shoppers in Waitrose the same as I would at my local supermarket.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 24, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Well mines going out for a trip on Tuesday for it’s MOT and a full service and I’ve asked for a extra bit of a health check as it’s been stood a while plus a new starter battery as that’s over 4 years old now then it will be parked up on the starting line ready for the off.all basic store cupboard stock and condiments have been refreshed I have a box of tinned goods ready to go in I’m getting so exited now.
> though while waiting I have done a few trips to Waitrose in Otley but going the very very long way there and back with a coffee break on the moors once in the van and twice in the car but worth it for my sanity and the only people I mixed with was the mask wearing shoppers in Waitrose the same as I would at my local supermarket.




Annie good luck with the MOT and keep us posted. Good you were able to bend the rules and go to the moors in your Motorhome now and again.Some of us have not been as lucky.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

witzend said:


> There was mention on here that if you had access to 2 vehicles the MH would be *classed as secondary* so its use would be non essencial.



There might have been mention "on here" somewhere, but there's no mention on any official government website or elsewhere, as far as I know.

If using your camper to pick up "essential supplies", or do anything else you are legally allowed to, that requires the use of some form of transport (exactly as you would in a 'normal' car or van), then I simply can't see how anyone, including the police, can class it as a secondary vehicle.

I think this argument cropped up months ago and went round in the same circles back then.
People commonly have access to multiple vehicles - the husband, the wife, the partner, the kids; loads of people have their own vehicle, or potential access to a second vehicle if ever needed. Cars, vans, bikes, campers. Who cares which one you use to make a "legal" trip somewhere?


----------



## 2cv (Feb 24, 2021)

Since most stick to the rules regarding non essential travel these rules have probably helped avoid some infections. Staying local too avoids mutations spreading across a larger area. It’s up to the individual to decide if they wish to contribute to the good of all by following the rules or if their personal convenience is more important to them. Fortunately the vast majority take the former option.
Hopefully these restrictions will soon be a thing of the past. Thank goodness for the vaccines.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 24, 2021)

2cv said:


> Since most stick to the rules regarding non essential travel these rules have probably helped avoid some infections. Staying local too avoids mutations spreading across a larger area. It’s up to the individual to decide if they wish to contribute to the good of all by following the rules or if their personal convenience is more important to them. Fortunately the vast majority take the former option.
> Hopefully these restrictions will soon be a thing of the past. Thank goodness for the vaccines.




2cv you couldnt word that any better.Hopefully the Vaccines are our way out like it seems they promise us.We have no other choice apart from trying to go against the majority i/e like some vaccine deniers. I feel anyone who has really tried to work with what is put to them over this really long period can have in their conscience that they have done their best and couldnt have done any more. Its still a long and weary road ahead and some of us have changed how we will do things for the rest of our lives.Someone on here said yesterday that they will not be happy in future in crowded places,shops etc and will still give others a very wide berth.


----------



## AdriaTwin (Feb 24, 2021)

I go to supermarket in ours every couple of weeks, the long way round. If in the slightest chance I was questioned about using it, the car would have a flat battery and essential supplies were needed.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

AdriaTwin said:


> I go to supermarket in ours every couple of weeks, the long way round. If in the slightest chance I was questioned about using it, the car would have a flat battery and essential supplies were needed.



Exactly. No answers to questions required if not being used for leisure purposes


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 24, 2021)

I take mine to Morrisons every couple of weeks for shopping. Makes sense, it has a fridge, the car doesn't.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 24, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Annie good luck with the MOT and keep us posted. Good you were able to bend the rules and go to the moors in your Motorhome now and again.Some of us have not been as lucky.


I only went once in the motohome when the battery was flat and as I cannot go for long walk like other people so I have done the odd long drive to get some fresh air in my lungs.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 24, 2021)

2cv said:


> Since most stick to the rules regarding non essential travel these rules have probably helped avoid some infections. Staying local too avoids mutations spreading across a larger area. It’s up to the individual to decide if they wish to contribute to the good of all by following the rules or if their personal convenience is more important to them. Fortunately the vast majority take the former option.
> Hopefully these restrictions will soon be a thing of the past. Thank goodness for the vaccines.


Well that’s me told


----------



## witzend (Feb 24, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Not in my case.


  But it's a policeman who's been standing in the cold for hrs that you have to convince with any excuse  


mariesnowgoose said:


> And there are also more full timers around than you think.


If its your only vehicle full timing you'll probably get away with using it for essential journeys But it's that same policeman who's been standing in the cold for hrs that you have to convince with any excuse


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

witzend said:


> But it's a policeman who's been standing in the cold for hrs that you have to convince with any excuse
> 
> If its your only vehicle full timing you'll probably get away with using it for essential journeys But it's that same policeman who's been standing in the cold for hrs that you have to convince with any excuse



I think you're misunderstanding me, witzend.
Perhaps you're not grasping what I try to do for a living, or why I would need to use a camper instead of another type of transport?

The bottom line is that I don't need to use *any excuse* to justify using my camper, because I am not doing anything in it that is remotely *illegal* in the first place.

Unless you consider that by using my camper instead of a car to go about a job of work I am breaking some sort of 'rule' about vehicle use?

If you do, can you point me to the specific legislation that states using my camper instead of a car is illegal?

I'm personally not 'getting away with anything' !


----------



## witzend (Feb 24, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> There might have been mention "on here" somewhere, but there's no mention on any official government website or elsewhere, as far as I know.
> 
> 
> > There was a link to a news report that referred to the people fined If I wanted to use the van I'd sorn the car


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

witzend said:


> There was a link to a news report that referred to the people fined If I wanted to use the van I'd sorn the car



Why would you want to do that?

Is there currently a legal requirement by the government to do this? 
Or a legal requirement that currently bans the use of campers as a mode of transport?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 24, 2021)

I think that it’s gone full circle to another recent thread along the same lines.
I think its simply up to the Driver of the vehicle to have a reasonable excuse if stopped by the powers that be,  to actually be out & about in whatever the vehicle happens to be.
I’ve been driving my Motorhome, I will offer the reasons why if challenged & Defend them in law if I have too. 
Hopefully I will be driving my Motorhome again tomorrow or Friday & I can definitely tell you that among other reasons Me requiring Donuts will be among them !.


----------



## brian c (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi. If a family have two  or more vehicles. Which one is the primary one for essential shopping.  Or do you use any of them for essential shopping.   We have car and 7.62 Moho.  When I do essential shopping I always use Moho.   I use our Moho as a car    I would like any type of law enforcement person to tell me I am not allowed to drive my Moho   That would be the same as saying you can only use your car not the wife’s or vicer versa. I think there is starting to be a lot of scaremongers on the forums  COVID is taking its toll in more ways then one.  Brian


----------



## witzend (Feb 24, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> 1 Why would you want to do that?
> 2 Is there currently a legal requirement by the government to do this?
> 3 Or a legal requirement that currently bans the use of campers as a mode of transport?


1 I'd not want 2 vehicles taxed when I can only drive one and have access to 3 others not owned by me but can use at any time 
  3&4 Your the one needs to confirm these I'm not taking any unnecessary  chances or a £200 fine


----------



## Deleted member 88643 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi folks - I take the MoHo to the supermarket once a fortnight (6mile round trip), alternating with the car to the supermarket! I also took the MoHo to the vaccination centre each time for jabs. (My partner & I are different age groups so it necessitates double trips. I log each journey in my phone to check the Moho gets a run about every 2 weeks for a legitimate reason.....not long 'til April 12th so long as all goes to plan. Keep safe & well.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

witzend said:


> 1 I'd not want 2 vehicles taxed when I can only drive one and have access to 3 others not owned by me but can use at any time
> 3&4 Your the one needs to confirm these I'm not taking any unnecessary  chances or a £200 fine



OK, witzend, I give up! You win


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 24, 2021)

Right
Now about Generators Running on your Motorhome while you’re inside the Supermarket 
I take it that’s it’s absolutely fine IF it’s your only Generator


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2021)

witzend said:


> But it's a policeman who's been standing in the cold for hrs that you have to convince with any excuse
> 
> If its your only vehicle full timing you'll probably get away with using it for essential journeys But it's that same policeman who's been standing in the cold for hrs that you have to convince with any excuse


Innocent until proven guilty, we dont live in China.


----------



## mickymost (Feb 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Innocent until proven guilty, we dont live in China.





Please please please do not mention that Country.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 24, 2021)

mickymost said:


> Please please please do not mention that Country.


It’s ok, I think he Maintained social Distancing & had a Mask & Gloves On While Typing


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

witzend said:


> But it's a policeman who's been standing in the cold for hrs that you have to convince with any excuse





trevskoda said:


> Innocent until proven guilty, we dont live in China.



When was the last time anyone saw a policeman on traffic/highway duty "standing in the cold" for hours?!  

More likely they'd parked up for a while in their nice warm police cars having a cup of Costa coffee before getting back out there to pull over suspect drivers.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 24, 2021)

To relive the Boardom  they might play ‘Vehicle Snooker’ in the Pulling of vehicles.
Red
Black
Red
etc


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> My m/home is not secondary, its my first as its got a loo which my wife says i live in.


Thats a good reason  use a van especially  if over  65


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 24, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> To relive the Boardom  they might play ‘Vehicle Snooker’ in the Pulling of vehicles.
> Red
> Black
> Red
> etc



In that case, I'm so rusty with snooker I'd definitely have to avoid driving white cars!


----------



## brian c (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi zombie.  Re generator.   You can have as many generators as you want. But you must specify which one is your primary one   And only run that one.  But only if it’s essential     lol. Ha ha


----------



## toasty (Feb 24, 2021)

We consider it essential that our motorhome is kept going, so once a month drive it 30 minutes away and 30 minutes back. Never been stopped.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 24, 2021)

If I had to play Devils advocate (Who’s Actually a really miss understood kinda guy) I would say that it’s about ‘Perception’ from the Law keepers side of things.
If they see an Average car going along a motorway or major ‘A’ road artery then It’s just one of many, & hardly anyone gives it a second thought.
Now if it’s a Black, Rusty, Gleaming White Motorhome in the same scenario, then it’s BOUND to attract attention, There for more probable that the Vehicle is Stopped & Driver Questioned as to their reasons for being out & about. If found to be Sensible & Reasonable reasons the Everyone is on there way Happy Bunnies.


----------



## REC (Feb 24, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> If I had to play Devils advocate (Who’s Actually a really miss understood kinda guy) I would say that it’s about ‘Perception’ from the Law keepers side of things.
> If they see an Average car going along a motorway or major ‘A’ road artery then It’s just one of many, & hardly anyone gives it a second thought.
> Now if it’s a Black, Rusty, Gleaming White Motorhome in the same scenario, then it’s BOUND to attract attention, There for more probable that the Vehicle is Stopped & Driver Questioned as to their reasons for being out & about. If found to be Sensible & Reasonable reasons the Everyone is on there way Happy Bunnies.


Exactly right! No legislation which says which vehicle you want to drive. I used to use our van ( when in UK) as more carrying space, a loo, and a fridge but was never challenged at all. I really don't think the police are that unreasonable. In Portugal we have to carry evidence of our home address when out so they can see how far from home we actually are. If done in UK that would prove / back up your *reason* for travel.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 24, 2021)

Is that right REC ?, I think that’s a really good idea actually!


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 24, 2021)

toasty said:


> We consider it essential that our motorhome is kept going, so once a month drive it 30 minutes away and 30 minutes back. Never been stopped.



I suspect a lot of folks have considered a lot of things 'essential' over the last few months...

Whether they are or not has at times IMHO been questionable at best.

Certainly locally to me some folks have considered meeting in groups, partying, etc etc....

Hell,
it's not long since 2 folks decided to drive and walk off into the hills and ending up with, a, mountain rescue member ending up with life changing injuries.


----------



## REC (Feb 24, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> I suspect a lot of folks have considered a lot of things 'essential' over the last few months...
> 
> Whether they are or not has at times IMHO been questionable at best.
> 
> ...


think you might want to edit last sentence as it isn't meant to be industries...autocorrect?


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 24, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> I only went once in the motohome when the battery was flat and as I cannot go for long walk like other people so I have done the odd long drive to get some fresh air in my lungs.


I think I passed you earlier as I was driving around Bradford to test my eyesight


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 24, 2021)

REC said:


> think you might want to edit last sentence as it isn't meant to be industries...autocorrect?



Damn that smell checker ;-)


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 24, 2021)

This week I have noticed a lot more motorhomes and campervans on the roads, I presume they are making sure the are ok for the 12th April.
As for getting stopped by the police I feel it will be a slim chance, as every day there are reports of motorhomes getting stolen, so where are the police when these are getting driven away ?


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 24, 2021)

REC said:


> Exactly right! No legislation which says which vehicle you want to drive. I used to use our van ( when in UK) as more carrying space, a loo, and a fridge but was never challenged at all. I really don't think the police are that unreasonable. In Portugal we have to carry evidence of our home address when out so they can see how far from home we actually are. If done in UK that would prove / back up your *reason* for travel.





Nesting Zombie said:


> Is that right REC ?, I think that’s a really good idea actually!


AFAIK the Police here use ANPR cameras so they will know your home address before they stop you, it is a good idea though


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 24, 2021)

Yeah that’s a good point if the Police Stopped play vehicle snooker for a few days & pulled EVERY Camper Or Motorhome then I think a lot of people would be reunited with their Wheeled Loves quicker


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 24, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> AFAIK the Police here use ANPR cameras so they will know your home address before they stop you, it is a good idea though


Simple 
Easy
LOVE IT


----------



## Moped (Feb 27, 2021)

As an update we took our car out for a journey up and down the motorway route that we were planning to use to give the motorhome a run. It was a day out in the car and we stopped and “exercised” on route.

We did not see a single motorhome on the road on the entire journey. So decision made not to take it for a solo run.

We did however spot around 15 caravans being towed and all parked up together at a motorway service area.

Now it struck me that it is very unlikely that the police are going to stop a convoy of caravans as their reason for being on the road together may well be legitimate.

So if 15 or so wild campers in the Birmingham area want to set a time and meet up at the Frankley services on the M5 we could create our own motorhome convoy and give the vehicles a run.

Kit the motorhome out with tools, wheelbarrows and other assorted hardware and we would be legit!

Begs the question though how do those with no fixed abode register their vehicles for road tax and insurance? Do they all chip in and rent somewhere to use as a shared address? This might be the elephant in the room if the convoy is stopped for any reason.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 27, 2021)

Morning Moped,
I think that Police Cars have got ‘Automatic Caravan Convoy Ignore’ fitted to their on board ‘ANPR’ software.


----------



## Glynno (Feb 27, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I DO agree with Barry’s & others,
> But if you Have To Maybe Just go to a local Spot so you & Yours can get some Exercise, Then go Shopping via a circular route on the way back!.


Local shop of course.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 27, 2021)

One day we are all going to be able to sit and look back on what has been happening since the beginning of 2020.
Then marvel at the dubiousness of at least *some* of the rules that have been introduced subsequently 

Hindsight 'n' all that


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 27, 2021)

Wifes aunt and mother went 160 miles to go to a country bank because they think it is the only branch with their money in it, we have tried to explain its can be drawn at any branch, but falling on deaf ears.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 27, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Wifes aunt and mother went 160 miles to go to a country bank because they think it is the only branch with their money in it, we have tried to explain its can be drawn at any branch, but falling on deaf ears.


Hmmmm
I wonder if that could work with my fellow Full Time Livaboard Friend THATS Been Stuck on the IOW for almost a year, He’s with The Royal Bank of Scotland !.


----------



## Caz (Feb 28, 2021)

Have been using mine for odd trips to Vet or supermarket to keep the wheels turning occasionally. I don't think it needs a really long run - to supermarket and back the long way round was about 16 miles.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 28, 2021)

Caz said:


> Have been using mine for odd trips to Vet or supermarket to keep the wheels turning occasionally. I don't think it needs a really long run - to supermarket and back the long way round was about 16 miles.


Would you not be better using the NHS rather than the Vet, but then again if you are Barking mad like the rest of us.


----------



## Ellendale (Feb 28, 2021)

Since this whole thing began I have been taking our MoHo out for a "maintenance run and safety check" every 3 to 4 months.  I travel on my own, do not stop until journey completed and wear a mask at all times. I have used a very common dual carriageway that is one of many holiday routes. Indeed I have even given the wave to a couple of other MoHo's. A 40 minute round trip and never once have I seen an overt police vehicle. Now they could have "unmarked" all their vehicles or they could have taken up proper snooker! Oh and the phrase I used earlier? This was recommended by a long time served MoT Technician during a conversation with an "in vehicle snooker player" who suggested that if the MoHo was not obviously kitted out for a trip then it should be classed as essential in order to keep the vehicle safe and without deteriation.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 28, 2021)

Ellendale said:


> Since this whole thing began I have been taking our MoHo out for a "maintenance run and safety check" every 3 to 4 months.  I travel on my own, do not stop until journey completed and wear a mask at all times. I have used a very common dual carriageway that is one of many holiday routes. Indeed I have even given the wave to a couple of other MoHo's. A 40 minute round trip and never once have I seen an overt police vehicle. Now they could have "unmarked" all their vehicles or they could have taken up proper snooker! Oh and the phrase I used earlier? This was recommended by a long time served MoT Technician during a conversation with an "in vehicle snooker player" who suggested that if the MoHo was not obviously kitted out for a trip then it should be classed as essential in order to keep the vehicle safe and without deteriation.


Why would you use a mask in the van, are you transporting illegal immigrants.


----------



## Ellendale (Feb 28, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Why would you use a mask in the van, are you transporting illegal immigrants.


Just in case I get stopped and asked to exit the vehicle - at least then I would possibly be deemed to be acting sensibly - but don't tell the missus!


----------



## Dee (Mar 1, 2021)

Moped said:


> Thinking of giving the motorhome a run down the M5 to Gloucester and then return back up round trip 120 miles maybe stopping at Gloucester services at the halfway point for a break. It has not been out since before Xmas
> 
> Has anybody given their motorhome a run outside what might be considered a “local area” and did they encounter any “resistance” if they did?
> 
> I would consider it an essential trip to reduce vehicle mechanical deterioration resulting from extended storage but the “resistance” may not see it that way if pulled over.


Think you have been answered. In this area motor homes without a local registration get stopped and told to go home. We take ours when we do the monthly shop in the nearest supermarket, 8 miles away, that way it gets parts moving, not good for vehicle to be left standing


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 1, 2021)

Apparently police were checking campers in South Shields over the weekend.
Anyone from out of the area was being told to go home.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 1, 2021)

Loads running round here, police where, all hiding.


----------



## Deepwater1 (Mar 1, 2021)

I take my van out every couple of weeks, when I normally would use it every week. Now have just travelled 67mls, round trip of 134mls, for a habitation check. My belief is, people do what they feel like but ensure you do it safely. I dislike being held back from going out in my vehicle.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 1, 2021)

I ran ours on the drive this morning. It hasn't been anywhere since last August.
I was a good girl and parked my car in front of it, should anyone think of nicking it whilst I was in the garden.


----------



## brian c (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi can not see how a Moho or vehicle can be stopped and told to go home because it does not have a local registration.   Mine for example is registered in Heathrow area. I live in Folkestone.  How many people s  vehicle has a local registration.    Brian


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 1, 2021)

brian c said:


> Hi can not see how a Moho or vehicle can be stopped and told to go home because it does not have a local registration.   Mine for example is registered in Heathrow area. I live in Folkestone.  How many people s  vehicle has a local registration.    Brian


It shows the address the vehicle is registered to which is different from a "local" registration. Mine is Scottish because it's a personalised plate but it's registered to our address in Herefordshire.


----------



## brian c (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi don’t see how that works my Moho is registered in my name my address ie Folkestone.   The mohos reg no is registered   120 miles away.   So police see my number  unless They  input it into computer  how do they know where it is registered.  It would be a full time job just to check every solitary vehicles reg no.


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 1, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> One day we are all going to be able to sit and look back on what has been happening since the beginning of 2020.
> Then marvel at the dubiousness of at least *some* of the rules that have been introduced subsequently
> 
> Hindsight 'n' all that


wonder if phil will keep all these threads and post for future history etc...........like a time capsule...will make interesting reading in years to come...........


----------



## TJBi (Mar 1, 2021)

brian c said:


> Hi don’t see how that works my Moho is registered in my name my address ie Folkestone.   The mohos reg no is registered   120 miles away.   So police see my number  unless They  input it into computer  how do they know where it is registered.  It would be a full time job just to check every solitary vehicles reg no.


ANPR


----------



## oppy (Mar 1, 2021)

After having started the van and run it for half an hour each week (having sorned it in November, I committed a criminal act !!!!! In a fit of exultation after finally fitting the new battery, I decided to throw caution to the wind and take it for a wiz. Well I've never seen so much white smoke, even a German battleship wouldn't have seen me, it was shocking, but after about 20 minutes it cleared and I drove back home. I suppose the upshot of this that the ANPR cameras would have been blinded too


----------



## Scotia (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm free! Had a note from teacher ( essential work) and no issues on a 90 minute drive, parked up for a couple of nights before heading home.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 1, 2021)

Scotia said:


> I'm free! Had a note from teacher ( essential work) and no issues on a 90 minute drive, parked up for a couple of nights before heading home.



Yeah, we know where you are!  

Well known dogging spot up there, Sam  
Watch those Roman ghosts don't come lifting their togas round your van tonight ...  

Whoooooooooo!


----------



## Scotia (Mar 1, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Yeah, we know where you are!
> 
> Well known dogging spot up there, Sam
> Watch those Roman ghosts don't come lifting their togas round your van tonight ...


You would know being a local girl.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm actually doing some dry stane dyking.....rebuilding Hadrians wall.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 1, 2021)

oppy said:


> After having started the van and run it for half an hour each week (having sorned it in November, I committed a criminal act !!!!! In a fit of exultation after finally fitting the new battery, I decided to throw caution to the wind and take it for a wiz. Well I've never seen so much white smoke, even a German battleship wouldn't have seen me, it was shocking, but after about 20 minutes it cleared and I drove back home. I suppose the upshot of this that the ANPR cameras would have been blinded too


Bad thing to run a engine not under load just sitting in your drive, it requires a we run.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 1, 2021)

Scotia said:


> I'm actually doing some dry stane dyking.....rebuilding Hadrians wall.


It will never be big enough, some of you will still escape


----------



## Scotia (Mar 2, 2021)

Tezza33 said:


> It will never be big enough, some of you will still escape


It's not to keep us from escaping, we are having a party and will be peeing the other side of the wall.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 2, 2021)

Scotia said:


> It's not to keep us from escaping, we are having a party and will be peeing the other side of the wall.



The amount you drink it's no wonder the Tyne has been experiencing local flooding!


----------



## Scotia (Mar 2, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> The amount you drink it's no wonder the Tyne has been experiencing local flooding!


Surrounded by even more at the moment and the Tyne is within peeing distance from the van.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 2, 2021)

Thats one serious drink problem, storage of course.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 2, 2021)

& a Pkt of Pork Scratings Please


----------



## Scotia (Mar 2, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Thats one serious drink problem, storage of course.


It's for moving into smaller vessels....cans.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 2, 2021)

Scotia said:


> It's for moving into smaller vessels....cans.



...and stomachs.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 2, 2021)

Scotia said:


> It's for moving into smaller vessels....cans.



I've been looking at conical fermenters today Sam.

Started looking at the Grainfather system again.


----------



## Scotia (Mar 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I've been looking at conical fermenters today Sam.
> 
> Started looking at the Grainfather system again.


I use a thimble in the bottom outlet which holds back the trub, may be a cheaper option.


.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 2, 2021)

Scotia said:


> I use a thimble in the bottom outlet which holds back the trub, may be a cheaper option.View attachment 94187.



I like the temperature control though Sam which you don't get on the standard fermenter.

I'll PM you.


----------



## Deleted member 83558 (Mar 3, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Apparently police were checking campers in South Shields over the weekend.
> Anyone from out of the area was being told to go home.


Not just campers. They were checking all vehicles. Neighbour went there in his car police were in car parks checking vehicle registration he was asked why he had travelled 18 miles couldn't give legitimate reason was told to go back home.


----------



## Deleted member 17269 (Mar 3, 2021)

Obanboy666 said:


> No, following the rules and have sorned mine.
> i just move it around my drive every week so tyres are not standing on the same spot.
> Thinking about it motorhomes stand in one spot when at dealers waiting to be be sold, doesn’t seem to do them any harm. I have yet to come across a motorhome with square / hexagon shaped tyres lol !


Just seen this post.
We bought a Renaut Trafic Rimini Autosleeper from a dealer about 20 years ago. It was fine for about 200 miles and then a slight knocking noise started, stopped in a  lay-by to check wheels/bearings but all seemed ok. On starting off again it seemed to be worse. Stopped overnight in Cantabury then carried on to Dover. Getting worse all the time. Checked for the nearest Renault dealer in Dunquerque and went straight there. Mechanic jacked up front and spun the wheels the tyres were  like an ellipse.. . Replaced both . Did about 250 miles and the noise started again. Rears this time. Never had the problem again but always make sure that it is driven up and down the drive (15yards [about 10metres in foreign measurements]) every couple of weeks when SORN'd over winter. The dealer in Christchurch refunded all the tyre costs without any problems. (Unfortunately he has now been bought out.)


----------



## barryd (Mar 3, 2021)

Well finally I have an excuse to give the van a run of approximately 35 miles tomorrow.  Car broke down (Well the front brake disks went) so it was towed away this morning for repair in Darlington where our garage is 17 miles away. Will have to go and pick it up tomorrow in the van.  Just hope all is ok with the van as its not moved hardly since August last year. will soon find out I guess.


----------



## Brockley (Mar 3, 2021)

Well I guess the inevitable just happened, 17 new cases here today, we’re officially back into lockdown. We had a fair run though, 8 months regular wild camping in the last year. Hope it’s under control again soon ☹


----------



## Scotia (Mar 4, 2021)

It's grand to bee out!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 4, 2021)

You off home now, Sam?

Bl**dy hope so!
There's been amber warnings of flooding last couple of days down towards Hexham and Corbridge.
Heard it's all that run off from Hadrian's Wall....


----------



## Scotia (Mar 4, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You off home now, Sam?
> 
> Bl**dy hope so!
> There's been amber warnings of flooding last couple of days down towards Hexham and Corbridge.
> Heard it's all that run off from Hadrian's Wall....


Arrived home to a snow shower.


----------



## barryd (Mar 4, 2021)

Well The run out to Darlington in the van to pick up my car went without a hitch. First time since August its gone anywhere. Probably killed a few more Polar Bears on startup as it coughed itself to life but the old bus never missed a beat.  Forgot I had crashed the scooter into the scooter rack trailer board earlier and smashed all rear lights though which would have been a good excuse for plod to pull me over to see what I was up to.

Thats that for another year then probably.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 4, 2021)

Gettingolder said:


> Just seen this post.
> We bought a Renaut Trafic Rimini Autosleeper from a dealer about 20 years ago. It was fine for about 200 miles and then a slight knocking noise started, stopped in a  lay-by to check wheels/bearings but all seemed ok. On starting off again it seemed to be worse. Stopped overnight in Cantabury then carried on to Dover. Getting worse all the time. Checked for the nearest Renault dealer in Dunquerque and went straight there. Mechanic jacked up front and spun the wheels the tyres were  like an ellipse.. . Replaced both . Did about 250 miles and the noise started again. Rears this time. Never had the problem again but always make sure that it is driven up and down the drive (15yards [about 10metres in foreign measurements]) every couple of weeks when SORN'd over winter. The dealer in Christchurch refunded all the tyre costs without any problems. (Unfortunately he has now been bought out.)


Why would you sorn in winter, best part of the year to get out, starting and not running the engine hard is bad for it, up and down the drive will kill it.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 4, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Arrived home to a snow shower.



Was it yellow snow?


----------



## Scotia (Mar 4, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Was it yellow snow?


You are a bad girl at a difficult age.


----------



## alanoutbound (Mar 4, 2021)

It's our only means of transport so yes a little.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 4, 2021)

alanoutbound said:


> It's our only means of transport so yes a little.



Absolutely!


----------



## Thistle (Mar 7, 2021)

Just been out for a reasonable distance drive, first one other than going a fair way to the vaccination centres since December.

I have just taken our youngest Son back to Boarding School near Loughborough, & normality seems to be returning
During a four hour return journey we counted 27 motor-homes on the road today mostly along the A50 and even several Caravans complete with families in the tugs.

The Tesco petrol station at Longton (Diesel 119p per litre) was extremely busy with queues this morning but fortunately not so bad this afternoon.
Lots of people clearly too lazy to diy queuing (and some squabbling) for the Car Wash as well!

Closer to the college the car parks around Beacon Hill Country Park were very full, with dozens of vehicles queuing or littered along the road sides. It was like a typical bank holiday Monday. Being sunny the cyclists were out in droves and so were several groups out for a ride on their motorcycles.

Very noticeable lack of police presence anywhere and the speeders and tailgaters were clearly taking advantage of that.

I suspect with the return to school tomorrow lock down is effectively going to come to a rapid end as it must already be near impossible to police.


----------



## yeoblade (Mar 7, 2021)

Thistle said:


> Just been out for a reasonable distance drive, first one other than going a fair way to the vaccination centres since December.
> 
> I have just taken our youngest Son back to Boarding School near Loughborough, & normality seems to be returning
> During a four hour return journey we counted 27 motor-homes on the road today mostly along the A50 and even several Caravans complete with families in the tugs.
> ...


Lock down 3 is, in effect, over now, it is only due to the numerous places that have to and are closed it had the effect it did, as you point out all and sundry are out defying the law!  Now I wonder what'll happen when football stadiums open again  - LD 4 ?


----------



## Deleted member 79302 (Mar 7, 2021)

Moped said:


> Thinking of giving the motorhome a run down the M5 to Gloucester and then return back up round trip 120 miles maybe stopping at Gloucester services at the halfway point for a break. It has not been out since before Xmas
> 
> Has anybody given their motorhome a run outside what might be considered a “local area” and did they encounter any “resistance” if they did?
> 
> I would consider it an essential trip to reduce vehicle mechanical deterioration resulting from extended storage but the “resistance” may not see it that way if pulled over.


I’m sure you could find a shop some way from home that you need to go to the long way round.


----------

